
Goodbye autoload  - emson
http://blade.nagaokaut.ac.jp/cgi-bin/scat.rb/ruby/ruby-core/41149
======
seppo0010
Including "[Ruby]" in the title would be nice.

------
judofyr
Note that this is from Nov 2011. Since then there's been a massive discussion
about handling requires in a multi-thread environment. A lot of the problems
with autoload comes from the fact that requiring isn't thread-safe, so if that
gets fixed (global lock around requiring files) autoload won't be that bad
anymore and might live on for another release.

------
sad
It is threadsafe in jruby (as of 1.6.6)[1]. It is a decent feature, and it
would be great if matz would reconsider.

[1] <http://jira.codehaus.org/browse/JRUBY-3194>

